# Kittycat...



## syntaxerror

Woo, induction day! (I think?)

I'm way too excited :flower:


----------



## mariep

Yay Babies!


----------



## xSarahM

It is!
Yeyyyy, Chloe! 4 more hours :happydance:


----------



## birdiex

Shall we make this the official updates thread? I understand Chloe will be texting Charlotte as well, so Charlotte and I will appear through the evening with whatever news we get :kiss:


----------



## xSarahM

Yeyyy.
Paige and Charlotte, you better be online all night! :haha:


----------



## mariep

Yes let this be the thread. I wanna hear updates :D


----------



## syntaxerror

Are inductions faster than spontaneous births? When should I be checking back for news, haha?


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

Yayyy!!! Inductions usually take longer!! but ya never know everybody's body takes differently to it!!! Lets pray she has a nice relatively quick labor!!


----------



## birdiex

I think she's been on the brink of labour with all her teasing signs for the last week, so hopefully the induction will be quick and smooth! I'll be out for a few hours tonight but I'll update from OH's mobile if I get any news x


----------



## charlotte88

i did just text her to see how things are going but i haven't had a reply so maybe thats a good sign :D.

I will most definitely keep you girls updated 

xx


----------



## vinteenage

syntaxerror said:


> Are inductions faster than spontaneous births? When should I be checking back for news, haha?

It really varies. Some are 4 hours some are 48.


----------



## JLFKJS

I'm so excited for her! Hopefully everything goes smooth. I can't wait to hear updates


----------



## emyandpotato

Was just about to message her and say good luck when I saw this :haha: Hope it goes well hun! :dust:


----------



## daydreamerx

good luck!! so excited for you :flower::flower:


----------



## kittycat18

I was in the bath ;) Induction at 7.30pm, getting diner now and drying my hair and then off to the Hospital! I will be texting Charlotte, Paige and Rachy (she's busy with Layla atm though and probably won't be on-line) through the whole thing so they will keep you updated. We are so excited :happydance: x


----------



## vinteenage

Wow Chloe, they get you in there late! All the induction here the girls go in at like 5am. I'm guessing they want to med you up over night and have you get sleep.

Best of luck! Can't wait to find out what type of bump you've had.


----------



## jemmie1994

good luck! hope everything goes well


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Awh Chloe!! congrats i cant wait to find out what color bump you had!!! and i hope everything goes smoothly :)


----------



## Bexxx

I'm so excited to see what your bump turns out to be! Girl or boy...
Good luck! xx


----------



## smitsusan5

good luck chloe, hope everything goes smoothly! ill be on here checking for updates! :flow:


----------



## kittycat18

vinteenage said:


> Wow Chloe, they get you in there late! All the induction here the girls go in at like 5am. I'm guessing they want to med you up over night and have you get sleep.
> 
> Best of luck! Can't wait to find out what type of bump you've had.

Yeah Daphne they induce at night time here so that things can progress overnight and you have the chance to get lots of rest (unless the contractions start :haha:) xx


----------



## Emily louise

Good luck hope everything goes fine , Make sure theres regular updates on here :) xxx


----------



## SabrinaB

good luck! :flower:


----------



## Abzandbump

yay how exciting :) you might hopefully have your baby in the next 24 hours, goodluck!


----------



## Lucy22

Good luck Chloé, I'm soooo excited for you and Conor :happydance:


----------



## Burchy314

Good luck! I can't wait to see if it is a boy or a girl!!!


----------



## Elizax

Good luck hunni hope you have a smooth delivery :flower:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Good luck hunnie, hope things go quick and smooth for you, i'm excited to see if you've got a girlie or a little man :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

Good luck sweetie! Thinking about you and baby, Chloé! Can't wait to see if baby's a boy or girl! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and hoping you have a safe and fast L&D! :hugs:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## krys

Good luck Chloé!! I hope everything goes smoothly. Can't wait for an update on whether your bump is pink or blue!!! I'm so so happy for you! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Good luck beautiful and your cute little bump :) can't wait for an update! Ihope it goes quick and smooth!!


----------



## Pixiebear

Good luck babe!
I bet you and conor are very excited :) 
XX


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

good luck chloe :) xxxxx


----------



## Shansam

Goodluck i hope you have a smooth labour :hugs:


----------



## JessicaAnne

Ohh good luck :D xxx


----------



## mommie2be

AH! i'm so excited for you! can't wait to see how beautiful he or she is! hope you have a super safe and easy L&D. :)


----------



## birdiex

Chloe's texted me to say that she's had her blood pressure and everything done, all normal. Her OH & mum have just been sent home while she gets some rest, because the doctor's had to pop off and perform an emergency section so she'll have to wait another little while for her pessary to start things off. Glad she's able to get some rest though, so hopefully she'll be all energised for her labour whenever the doctor can get her started!


----------



## xSarahM

Aw its a shame Conor and her mum got sent home. I wouldnt want to be alone, hospitals freak me out. :blush:

Typical NHS! Like theres not another doctor who could get it started.. Geesh!


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Oh, Im excited to find out girl or boy


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> Aw its a shame Conor and her mum got sent home. I wouldnt want to be alone, hospitals freak me out. :blush:
> 
> Typical NHS! Like theres not another doctor who could get it started.. Geesh!

Mmmhmm, and I forgot to add, she won't be allowed a waterbirth because they want to constantly monitor her LO, because they consider induction high-risk. Hopefully she'll be able to move around still in labour, I hope it's not too intense for her!


----------



## xSarahM

birdiex said:


> Mmmhmm, and I forgot to add, she won't be allowed a waterbirth because they want to constantly monitor her LO, because they consider induction high-risk. Hopefully she'll be able to move around still in labour, I hope it's not too intense for her!


Ohh no! That sucks! How does she feel not being able to have a waterbirth? :(
I hope it all gets started soon, and she has a quick + safe Labour and delivery. And we can all finally find out whether this LO is :pink: or :blue::)


----------



## birdiex

I'm not sure, I won't text to ask because she's trying to get some sleep atm but I think she'll be pretty bummed about it, I know she really liked the idea :( Sad that they won't be flexible with her!

I think her bump will be blue, I'm not sure though! Oooh I can't wait to find out what he or she is!


----------



## SabrinaB

How come they sent her family home?! I would be so lonely.
I'm so excited for her! It must be extra exciting to be on :yellow:


----------



## candicex

I predict a blue bump :blue: :lol:
YAY so excited she's finally going to have her little one!
Hopefully I am next FX :)


----------



## candicex

I predict a blue bump :blue: :lol:
YAY so excited she's finally going to have her little one!
Hopefully I am next FX :)


----------



## birdiex

I think they sent them home because she's not in labour and it's out of visiting hours. I'd hate it too, I'd want company! She did take books though, so even if she can't get to sleep she won't be without something relaxing to do :)


----------



## SabrinaB

Oh ya its quite late over in the UK, i keep forgetting the time differences :dohh:
Will they let them come back if she does go into labour & it's past visiting hours?!


----------



## birdiex

That's something I don't know, I hope they do though!

I've just noticed, our babies are only 2 days apart! :happydance:


----------



## Lucy22

Okay, final predictions everyone. 

Team :pink: or Team :blue: for Chloé and Conor?

I'm gonna say Team Pink :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## birdiex

:blue:!

A big bouncing boy, I think!


----------



## xSarahM

I thought :pink: from the beginning, but her reflexologist said :blue: and since then I've been very indecisive :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I'm having a hard time really deciding if I think she's having a boy or girl :dohh: I think boy :blue: for my final guess though.


----------



## SabrinaB

birdiex said:


> That's something I don't know, I hope they do though!
> 
> I've just noticed, our babies are only 2 days apart! :happydance:

I didn't notice that either! Hooray! now i have someone to race with :winkwink: 
I am glad that there's someone so close to me though! :happydance: Is your due date the 1st then?

annd i vote team :blue: just because there are so many pink bumps on the forum :haha:


----------



## daydreamerx

i think :pink: :happydance:


----------



## birdiex

SabrinaB said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> That's something I don't know, I hope they do though!
> 
> I've just noticed, our babies are only 2 days apart! :happydance:
> 
> I didn't notice that either! Hooray! now i have someone to race with :winkwink:
> I am glad that there's someone so close to me though! :happydance: Is your due date the 1st then?
> 
> annd i vote team :blue: just because there are so many pink bumps on the forum :haha:Click to expand...

2nd.. Are you the 3rd? Maybe the time difference accounts for the 1-day gap in due-date? Only 23 and a bit weeks left for us! :coffee:


----------



## SabrinaB

I'm the third, that's true about the time zone! I knoow it feels like it's already been forever & all these girls going into labour / at their duedates is making me jealous! :haha:


----------



## birdiex

Yeah, it's going to be so quiet in here when they all move over! So sad! I caaaan't wait to be in labour, I just want this year to flyyyy past!


----------



## x__amour

I still think giiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrl. :pink:


----------



## xSarahM

When we guess peoples bumps, it makes me feel like we're almost taking a vote :blush:
I take it too seriously cause I can't stand being wrong!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:haha: Sarah it's a 50:50 chance though!! :thumbup: I think it's fun.


----------



## birdiex

Chloe's got her pessary in, her cervix is high, 1cm dilated, soft and stretchy. She gets to rest for an hour and then will be put on the CTG monitor for contractions :happydance:


----------



## syntaxerror

Girl!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

i think girl! i have thought boy this whole time but idk i just feel girl now!


----------



## JLFKJS

I'm gonna say boy boy boy!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Good luck Chloe!!

I'm gonna guess :pink:!


----------



## birdiex

She's now having contractions, and has been given some tablets to ease the intensity. She said they're very painful, so hopefully her labour will be short and swift! They're 10 mins apart lasting around 30 secs.

:dust:!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Hmm, Im going to say team :blue:


----------



## vinteenage

birdiex said:


> She's now having contractions, and has been given some tablets to ease the intensity. She said they're very painful, so hopefully her labour will be short and swift! They're 10 mins apart lasting around 30 secs.
> 
> :dust:!

Wow that seemed to go quick! Hopefully they get closer soon.


----------



## krys

I think boy!


----------



## birdiex

vinteenage said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> She's now having contractions, and has been given some tablets to ease the intensity. She said they're very painful, so hopefully her labour will be short and swift! They're 10 mins apart lasting around 30 secs.
> 
> :dust:!
> 
> Wow that seemed to go quick! Hopefully they get closer soon.Click to expand...

I thought so too, but she seemed to have been pretty much on the brink for the last week and a half, so maybe she only needed the little push to get her going! :happydance:


----------



## amygwen

OMG how exciting :happydance:

Thx for the updates girlies. I hope when I wake up in the morning tomorrow, Kittycat will have her baby!!


----------



## mariep

I'm gonna say Girl!!! :D


----------



## x__amour

Yay! I hope she'll be here when I wake up! :D


----------



## dreabae

Boy!

AND OMG CHLOE!!!! GOOD LUCK HOPE EVERYTHINGS GOING SMOOTHLY!!!!!!


----------



## Burchy314

I don't want to go to sleep haha I want to know!!!

I am going to guess BOY!


----------



## merakola

:happydance: Im hoping everything goes smoothly hun! 
Im going to guess GIRL :)


----------



## candicex

I am so excited for her! I definitely felt her frustration of being overdue! It is not nice at all, and you keep thinking every little niggle and pain could be 'it' but never is! 

So yyyyaaaaayyy :happydance: she is FINALLY going to have her baby :)

I still think team :blue: :)


----------



## jc_catt

Oh my gosh! Yay Chloe! I hope it is a flawless labor. :D
Can't wait! I'm guessing girl!


----------



## Dantes Mom

Hope her labours nearly over now :) im guessing boy! xxx


----------



## TwilightAgain

I'm guessing :pink:


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

I'm guessing :blue: :)
xx


----------



## birdiex

She's 3 cm and gone down to L+D, she's on the gas and air and high as a kite bless her!


----------



## x__amour

Haha, aww! Sounds like things are progressing well! :D


----------



## xSarahM

Haha! Aw bless her :)
I hope things go really quuickly from here.


----------



## birdiex

She's contracting every 2 mins for 50 seconds, she's doing so great! :happydance:


----------



## charlotte88

we have 2 threads open, with both me and you saying the same things haha.


----------



## birdiex

charlotte88 said:


> we have 2 threads open, with both me and you saying the same things haha.

Yeah this one was the one we started yesterday, but you opened a new one when you got the first update, so I posted in both yesterday to keep them updated (I think you must have been asleep, you're in the UK too aren't you?) & I knew you had one open too so I knew that everyone would get their updates still! :thumbup: :kiss:


----------



## Lucy22

Oh wow, she's getting so close! :happydance:


----------



## xSarahM

Thats great!
Come on baby! :)


----------



## mariep

Yeah. Come on little baby!!!! :D


----------



## dreabae

Ohhhh I cant wait to find out if its a boy or girl!!


----------



## JWandBump

OMG ive only just noticed! :dohh: I think team :blue:
Good luck Chloe!!!! :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## birdiex

Aghhh it's been almost 5 hours since her last message, I'm tearing my hair out, I really hope everything's gone okay! Her LO might even be here already! TEXT US CHLOEEEE! :dust:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

ahh i thought id wake up to find out if little one was a girl or boy!


----------



## Burchy314

Any news yet!?


----------



## birdiex

Burchy314 said:


> Any news yet!?

No, I texted her at half 4 but no reply. I so hope that everything is alright!


----------



## Burchy314

I am sure everything is ok! Maybe LO is here and is just having some cuddles. I know after I had my LO I passed out asleep lol.


----------



## birdiex

I hope that's the case! Maybe she wanted to make the birth announcement herself and that's why she's not tested us? I've figured you out Chloe, mwahaha!

But, I'm going to put some special healthy mummy and baby dust right here just in case! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## birdiex

She's on labour ward, 6cm dilated. Her waters had meconium in, so she's being monitored and she's had some diamorphine :flow:


----------



## amygwen

Awwww.. that's scary about meconium! I hope everything is OK. I can't believe she's only 6cm. I was hoping she would've had her baby already!


----------



## xSarahM

amygwen said:


> Awwww.. that's scary about meconium! I hope everything is OK. I can't believe she's only 6cm. I was hoping she would've had her baby already!

WSS ^

I hope baby is all good and healthy and will soon make their much anticipated appearance!


----------



## mummymarsh

any more updates??? x


----------



## vinteenage

Goodness, this seems like a very lengthy labor, how long now? Poor Chloe.

Come out you stubborn little baby!


----------



## xSarahM

She's been in the hospital for like 26 and a half hours!
Come on LO!
Lots of dust for Chloe!
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## vinteenage

xSarahM said:


> She's been in the hospital for like 26 and a half hours!
> Come on LO!
> Lots of dust for Chloe!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Gah! 13 hours in the hospital for labor was enough for me....


----------



## emmylou92

bless her..poor lass...hope baby is here soon.

i guess a little boy :)


----------



## xSarahM

vinteenage said:


> Gah! 13 hours in the hospital for labor was enough for me....

I think it would be enough for me, too. But she was in for a few hours before they started an induction or anything.


----------



## birdiex

They gave her the pessary at half 12 last night, so we're coming up to 23 hours. She's only had g&a and diamorphine too, what a star! She's doing amazing, let's send her lots of progress dust!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## emmylou92

birdiex said:


> They gave her the pessary at half 12 last night, so we're coming up to 23 hours. She's only had g&a and diamorphine too, what a star! She's doing amazing, let's send her lots of progress dust!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

come on baby your mummy is ready for you now.

she really is a star :) good luck to them both.


----------



## Lucy22

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Fruitymeli

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chiapso

Hi all just popping in from first tri, following the thread, good luck hunn! What a lovely following you have

I might get in on the guessing action

Boy born at 6.32am weight 7 lb 4oz


----------



## xSarahM

chiapso said:


> Hi all just popping in from first tri, following the thread, good luck hunn! What a lovely following you have
> 
> I might get in on the guessing action
> 
> Boy born at 6.32am weight 7 lb 4oz


Woahh! This lady knows how to party!
I'm gunna bet 2.17am 7lbs 9oz.
:pink:

ETA: Changing my answer!


----------



## birdiex

xSarahM said:


> chiapso said:
> 
> 
> Hi all just popping in from first tri, following the thread, good luck hunn! What a lovely following you have
> 
> I might get in on the guessing action
> 
> Boy born at 6.32am weight 7 lb 4oz
> 
> 
> Woahh! This lady knows how to party!
> I'm gunna bet 7.04am 7lbs 9oz.
> :pink:Click to expand...

I'm going to bet 2.54am, team blue at 8lb 4oz :blue:


----------



## vinteenage

(Psst, what time is it there?)


----------



## emmylou92

Oooo.
i'll go 
Baby boy 06.44am 7lbs 8oz.


----------



## birdiex

vinteenage said:


> (Psst, what time is it there?)

00.08am :thumbup:


----------



## emyandpotato

Ten past midnight :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

00.10 x


----------



## vinteenage

I say 1:26am, boy, 8lbs 2oz.

Eviction notice, baby! Wiggle your head out!


----------



## seraphina

baby boy at 01:20am!!
Good luck chloe!! Hope all is going well, So excited for her!!! Xxx


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

weird on the westcoast us its 4:30 pm o.0


----------



## Lucy22

I'm gonna play it safe and say LO will be here within the next 2 hours ;) 
Its now 12:45am, so thats before 2:45cm :flow:

How is she doing for pain relief? Hope she's doing well..I don't want to go to bed in case I miss an update! :haha:


----------



## birdiex

Lucy22 said:


> I'm gonna play it safe and say LO will be here within the next 2 hours ;)
> Its now 12:45am, so thats before 2:45cm :flow:
> 
> How is she doing for pain relief? Hope she's doing well..I don't want to go to bed in case I miss an update! :haha:

Last I heard, all she'd had was g&a and diamorphine x


----------



## emyandpotato

birdiex said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna play it safe and say LO will be here within the next 2 hours ;)
> Its now 12:45am, so thats before 2:45cm :flow:
> 
> How is she doing for pain relief? Hope she's doing well..I don't want to go to bed in case I miss an update! :haha:
> 
> Last I heard, all she'd had was g&a and diamorphine xClick to expand...

Did she have to have a hormone drip or was the pessary enough? Sorry if it's already in here somewhere


----------



## birdiex

emyandpotato said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna play it safe and say LO will be here within the next 2 hours ;)
> Its now 12:45am, so thats before 2:45cm :flow:
> 
> How is she doing for pain relief? Hope she's doing well..I don't want to go to bed in case I miss an update! :haha:
> 
> Last I heard, all she'd had was g&a and diamorphine xClick to expand...
> 
> Did she have to have a hormone drip or was the pessary enough? Sorry if it's already in here somewhereClick to expand...

Just the pessary xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh okay that's lucky! Heard the drips make things unbearable.


----------



## AriannasMama

Come out baby!


----------



## birdiex

Chloe says that her beautiful daughter Lucia was born at 10.44pm, weighing 8lb 1oz and measuring 57.5cm. :cloud9:

Congratulations Chloe!


----------



## krys

Yay!!!!!!! Congratulations Chloé!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xSarahM

Congratulations Chloe and Conor!
Hope Lucia is happy and healthy!


Ps, I knew she was a girl! :)


----------



## vinteenage

Yay! Gorgeous name. I was close on weight. :haha:


----------



## Lucy22

Huuuuge congratulations to Chloé and Conor..Well done!
I bet she's beautiful :happydance:
Good to hear mum and baby are doing well, can't wait to see pics!
I'm sooooooo soooo happy for them :cloud9:
Plus I'm excited for the birth story :D


Plus I'm secretly smug that I was right :smug: Lo was a girl, plus she was born before 2:45am..I should go into the business ;)


----------



## xSarahM

Lucy! :haha:
"Born before 2.45am." She was born yesterday! It doesn't count!


----------



## Lucy22

xSarahM said:


> Lucy! :haha:
> "Born before 2.45am." She was born yesterday! It doesn't count!

Buuuut..It was still "technically" before 2:45am ;) :smug:

:rofl:


----------



## xSarahM

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## JLFKJS

AWE YAY!! Congrats!!


----------



## mariep

Congrats On Your Baby Girl!


----------



## SapphireCrush

Yay!! Congrats!! :D


----------



## LovingMommy10

Yayyyy congrats! And welcome to team :pink: even though you've secretly been with us this whole time lol!
Cant wait to see your LO!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Congrats omg! i love her name!


----------



## amygwen

Oh my gosh, congratulations Chloe! What a beautiful name. Congrats on team :pink:


----------



## dreabae

CONGRATSSS!!!!!! YAYYYYY :happydance: I cant wait to see her


----------



## x__amour

Tehehe, I knew it! I was right for once! Massive congratulations Chloé and welcome to Team Pink! :pink:
Can't wait to see pictures and see you over in Teen Parenting! YAY!!! :hugs:


----------



## emmylou92

congrats:) lovely name.

cant wait to see pics. x


----------



## oOskittlesOo

birdiex said:


> Chloe says that her beautiful daughter Lucia was born at 10.44pm, weighing 8lb 1oz and measuring 57.5cm. :cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations Chloe!

Yay Chloe! :) congrats to here and the new baby girl! I can't believe she's finally here!!


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Yayyyy she's a fellow team :pink: er !!!!!!!!!!!! 

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXerinXx

Yay! Congratulations Chloe and Conor!


----------



## daydreamerx

yay chloé! i knew she was team :pink: :haha: she must be so tired after being in labour for so long! can't wait for pics :D:flower:


----------



## sequeena

Aw well done honey, congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## KellyJelly92

Congrats sweetheart, hope things are going well, Lucia is a gorgeous name! I bet she's beautiful & i can wait to see a picture of her xx


----------



## mummymarsh

congratulations x


----------



## smitsusan5

ahh a girl :) congratulations chloe!:flow:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

aww yay! what a beautiful nameee, congrats on your daughter chloe! cant wait to see some pictures :) xxxx


----------



## JessicaAnne

Congratulations :D I bet she's beautiful, lovely name as well!


----------



## Shansam

A big congratulations to you your OH and baby girl:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Fabulous news! Huge congrats to her, can't wait to see pics of her little princess :flow:


----------



## XxXsusieqXxX

Congrats :dance: :)
Xx


----------



## seraphina

Congratulations chloe!!! A baby girl that's amazing! Hope your both doing well xxx


----------



## lilashwee

congrats chloe xx


----------



## Shannyxox

Huuuge congratulations on the birth of your daughter Chloe xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Congratulations Chloe :happydance: Although I didn't say I reckon she was having a girl! And wow I thought Amelia was long when she was born. She was 52cm & on the 91st centile! :shock:


----------



## Emily louise

Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## chiapso

Well done, damn my guesses are rubbish!


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats on your baby girl :)


----------



## Chrissy7411

Yay finally! Congrats Chloe! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBoo

Congratulations on your baby girl :)


----------



## syntaxerror

Yay!


----------



## SabrinaB

yaay! congrats! :happydance:


----------



## jc_catt

:yipee: Congrats Chloe!!! :yipee:
Lucia is a GORGEOUS name :D
I looove it! :flower: 
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Lexilove

Congrats Chloe and Conor! :) I'm sure she's beautiful.


----------



## princess_vix

Congratulations on your baby girl xxx


----------



## Kaisma

Congratulations on your little princess!! :)


----------



## lov3hat3

Awwww yay im so happy for you :D Congrats!! xxxxx


----------



## charlotte88

Chloe sent me a picture this morning of little lucia, she is absolutley gorgeous! 
I wont put it on here because im sure chloe wants to show her off to you all. But she really is an angel. 

Chloe is out of hospital tomorrow so im sure she will be on here to tell you all about what happened :)

xxx


----------



## kittycat18

I just read every page of this thread and the support is just amazing. I am going to make a birth story now and post some photographs whilst Conor has our little woman sleeping in his arms! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Lucy22

kittycat18 said:


> I just read every page of this thread and the support is just amazing. I am going to make a birth story now and post some photographs whilst Conor has our little woman sleeping in his arms! :cloud9: xx

YAY! I'm excited :D Glad your home and that you and LO are well :D


----------

